# Teals Vizsla? Recommendable?



## prichmo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with Teals Vizsla in IL? How has your experience been with their dogs? Healthy? Good temperament? Any complaints?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sent you a pm. Also reach to Emily1970 to hear from her directly on her experience with this breeder.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Kay92 has had a very bad experience with a Teal's V:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6154.msg47049.html#msg47049


----------



## prichmo2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you. I think i've heard enough.  You have been very helpful. I will steer clear of Teals!


----------

